# Name flemish masters of medieval and renaissance era?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Beside Lassus who were great composers of this nationality, from what i know Gent as always been major center for art and music, juste like Ferrare in italy for italians.

Flander is now a hotbed for avant-garde if im knowledge enought about it, what i read.But what about the early genieous of Flanders (belgium, belgie).

Any great lute players, or powerfull vocal music hidden talent, obscur classical composer Worth mentioning?

:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Josquin des Prez


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I enjoy works by these composers generally categorized as Flemish school:

Heinrich Isaac
Cipriano de Rore
Antoine Brumel 
Johannes Ockeghem


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franco-Flemish_School


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Guillaume Dufay!


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Pierre de la Rue, Giaches de Wert, Phillipus de Monte


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Beside Lassus who were great composers of this nationality, from what i know Gent as always been major center for art and music, juste like Ferrare in italy for italians.
> 
> Flander is now a hotbed for avant-garde if im knowledge enought about it, what i read.But what about the early genieous of Flanders (belgium, belgie).
> 
> ...


For vocal music the composers who towers above all are Josquin and Duffay. You may also appreciate Obrecht.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> Heinrich Isaac


I have found this composer really challenging. If you know a recording which shows him at his best, please let me know.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Adrian Willaert, who brought the Flemish style to Venice and "founded" the Venetian School (the Gabrielis and many others till Monteverdi)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

GioCar said:


> Adrian Willaert, who brought the Flemish style to Venice and "founded" the Venetian School (the Gabrielis and many others till Monteverdi)


Willaert was who I was going to mention, and I figured I'd probably be the first one! For a guy that you almost never hear of, his music seems to me (a guy who doesn't study scores or anything) to be pretty good.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I find Willaert's music very drab. The only motet I've enjoyed has been by Henry's Eight on this CD - which is a very good CD generally


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh I forgot a really fabulous composer and one who is very little known - Matthaeus Pipelare. The CD by The Sound and The Fury shows a composer of great quality, especially in M. Fors Seulement.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I have found this composer really challenging. If you know a recording which shows him at his best, please let me know.


The recording of Isaac's _Missa de Apostolis_ by the Tallis Scholars drove me to mention him.

Here is the first track (Kyrie). If you go to the YouTube page it has all four tracks available to listen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2016)

Jacocb Obrecht


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> I find Willaert's music very drab.


Thanks for the recommendation!

I don't know how to apply "drab" to Renaissance music.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Balthazar said:


> The recording of Isaac's _Missa de Apostolis_ by the Tallis Scholars drove me to mention him.
> 
> Here is the first track (Kyrie). If you go to the YouTube page it has all four tracks available to listen.


A favorite of mine, too! :cheers:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

You might like the songs in this thread I created about two weeks ago:

Gaspar van Weerbeke

http://www.talkclassical.com/41547-gaspar-van-weerbeke.html


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> I find Willaert's music very drab. The only motet I've enjoyed has been by Henry's Eight on this CD - which is a very good CD generally
> 
> View attachment 80737


I'd recommend to listen to these recordings (if you haven't already done)



















The latter is a reconstruction of the Marian Vespers from Willaert's psalms and motets and it's is quite interesting to compare it with Monteverdi's one - the two are not so far...


----------

